# New Losi JRX-S Race Sedan



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

_*ME WANT!!!*_ :devil: :devil: :devil: 


http://www.teamlosi.com/kits/jrxs.htm


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it is decent i like it cause the wieght seem to be centered really good


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

just back from the hobby show and I was told Jan.05 is release date from horizon. I don't know if I can wait that long.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

Jan 5th? I was hoping sometime next month...

I got to see some of these upclose and personal last night at Socal. They look much better in person than in the pics, and on the track nobody could touch Rick Howart with it... until he suffered what seemed to be an electronics failure.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

do you have to take off the entire top deck to swap packs? or is there some sort of underneath battery holding system (which is an idea Ive had for a while now)?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i bet u take it out of the bottom


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

smojoe said:


> do you have to take off the entire top deck to swap packs? or is there some sort of underneath battery holding system (which is an idea Ive had for a while now)?


It's going to be a bottom loader.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea it would be a pain to remove the entire top deck


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Pictures in the Chicago Hobby Show thread.


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

yes it is a bottom loader and it is not jan 5th it is jan 2005. I was told that they have as many as 13 built kit for team members most of which will be going to the worlds.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

I got to check out Weiss's car last weekend. The drivetrain is much smoother than that of the xxx-s. I gotta say I'm pretty impressed.


----------

